
Apple Is Planning a New Low-Cost MacBook, Pro-Focused Mac Mini - plasticchris
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-08-20/apple-is-said-to-plan-revamped-low-cost-macs-to-reignite-sales
======
jrnichols
At this point I'm pretty sure that Bloomberg just writes articles about Apple
because they want the ad revenue and page clicks. They've been way way off the
mark plenty of times. Same with the WSJ.

These are pretty vague rumors, only slightly different than what we've seen on
other Mac sites for a while now. As with anything Apple, I don't believe it
until Tim Cook says it.

